# Getting a new budgie! Looking for name suggestions!



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

In about 2 weeks I’ getting a new budgie to add to my flock! It’s going to be a female and look a bit like the picture below. I know it’s early to start thinking of names but why not. Suggestions are very much appreciated! (Just to be clear this is just a picture I found online but similar to the budgie I’m getting)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I had a bird years ago similar to what you posted, his name was Turk, sometimes a name only comes to you once you have a chance to see the bird's personality.


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

I have a bird named Louie and his name just came once I meet him. But I’m just looking for idea. Also is Turk short for turkey or not?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I also have a bird named Louie, Turk is short for turquoise, I adopted him from a shelter along with another bird that was an olive green color that I name Ollie. 
Check out this link for names Unique Names for Unique Budgies :)


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

That’s so cute! Thanks for the link. Also what color is Louie? My Louie is albino and he is just the sweetest thin. Here is a picture of him.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is my Louie in the foreground, he just turned 8 years old, that's Percy in the back.


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

I love that Percy is photo-bombing. He’s like hey what bout me?


----------

